# dispera di una sorte migliore



## DRAGONAMAYER

Ciao amici,

Non trovo il senso a "dispera" en questo contesto, potresti suggerimi qualcosa?

...Nessuno dunque rinunci a ringraziarlo perché dispera di una sorte migliore,  ma anche se non attende nulla che elevi il suo stato

Por tanto, ninguno renuncie a darle las gracias, porque confia de una mejor suerte, pero también si no espera nada que eleve su condición


----------



## elitaliano

Ciao
hai sbagliato la traduzione:

sperare = esperar / confiar

disperare = desesperar / desconfiar


----------



## ursu-lab

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Ciao amici,
> 
> Non trovo il senso a "dispera" en questo contesto, potresti suggerimi qualcosa?
> 
> ...Nessuno dunque rinunci a ringraziarlo perché dispera di una sorte migliore,  ma anche se non attende nulla che elevi il suo stato
> 
> Por tanto, nadie tiene que renunciar a darle las gracias porque no confia en una mejor suerte, aunque no espera/espere nada que eleve su condición




No, non ha sbagliato, vuol dire proprio che "pur *non *sperando (=disperando) in una sorte migliore, nessuno rinunci a ringraziarlo".

È un'esortazione (nessuno rinunci...) puoi tradurla con l'indicativo usando il verbo dovere, per es.

Una curiosità: perché "traduci" nessuno con "ninguno"?


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Grazie elitaliano e ursulab

Facendo attenzione alle  voste risposte riprovo, potresti ri-controllare::

Nessuno dunque rinunci a ringraziarlo perché dispera di una sorte migliore,  ma anche se non attende nulla che elevi il suo stato

Por lo tanto, que nadie renuncie a darle las gracias porque desconfía de una mejor suerte, aunque no espere nada que eleve su condición

Riguardando la domanda di Ursulab sulla scelta di tradurre  "traduci" nessuno con "ninguno"? 		, lo ho trovato alla web.

Potresti precisare se nessun sarebbe: ninguno
                        se nessuno sarebbe: nadie

Grazie

*
*

*Indice alfabetico parole italiane *

 Italiano 

Spagnolo nessuno ninguno con la tecnología de
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nessuno nadie nessuno ningún nessuno ninguno nessuno tampoco 
Word reference forum:
nessuno
x---x


----------



## ursu-lab

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Riguardando la domanda di Ursulab sulla scelta di tradurre  "traduci" nessuno con "ninguno"?         , lo ho trovato alla web.




Sì. "nadie" è "nessuno" quando di parla di persone.

Ti faccio alcuni esempi:

"nessuno" pronome:
-> (riferito a persona) -> nadie
-> (riferito a cose) -> ninguno

"nessuno" aggettivo indefinito -> ningún, ninguna, etc.


oggi non è venuto nessuno (=nessuna persona)
hoy no ha venido nadie.

non ne ho visto nessuno (=nessun oggetto, per es. "non ho visto nessun errore)
no he visto ninguno.

non c'è nessun problema
no hay ningún problema.

Etc.


PS: l'ho scritto così, senza controllare sul dizionario. Spero di non essermi dimenticata qualche eccezione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sparo un'ipotesi: forse in America Latina ninguno lo usano anche come pronome personale.

Altra ipotesi: forse quel tipo di frase bisogna immaginarla come se fosse "ninguno de vosotros/ustedes", in quanto nadie significa "nessuno in assoluto", mentre per "nessuno tra un gruppo di persone" si usa "ninguno".


----------



## Neuromante

La segunda hipótesis de Infinite Sadness es correcta


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Altra ipotesi: forse quel tipo di frase bisogna immaginarla come se fosse "ninguno de vosotros/ustedes", in quanto nadie significa "nessuno in assoluto", mentre per "nessuno tra un gruppo di persone" si usa "ninguno".



Ecco, questa me l'ero scordata.
Ninguno de vosotros/ellos/etc. 

In questo caso è pronome e si tratta anche di persone, ma all'interno di un gruppo/insieme anche sottinteso.

Ma in questa frase è sottinteso un insieme? A me pare che sia un "nessuno" assoluto, cioè un "nadie". È un'esortazione rivolta a tutti, no?


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

A me pare che sia un "nessuno" assoluto, cioè un "nadie". È un'esortazione rivolta a tutti, no?

Credo "nadie" ci sta
Grazie


----------



## honeyheart

Si te fijás bien, el sentido de esta frase no está completo:



DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Por lo tanto, que nadie renuncie a darle las gracias porque desconfía de una mejor suerte, aunque no espere nada que eleve su condición.


Falta incluir el "ma" ("sino") de la frase original, para entenderla:

_Por lo tanto, que nadie renuncie a darle las gracias porque desconfía de una mejor suerte, *sino que ha de agradecerle aun cuando* no espere nada que eleve su condición._


----------



## 0scar

Mi versión:
_Nadie  entonces renuncie darle las gracias porque descrea de una suerte mejor, ni aunque nada aguarde que mejore su condición.
_


----------



## gatogab

> Nessuno dunque rinunci a ringraziarLo perché dispera di una sorte migliore...


Por lo tanto nadie _renuncie _a rendirLE gracias porque_ esperaba en una mejor suerte_...


----------



## infinite sadness

Ma disperare no es esperar, es _desesperanzar_


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Ma disperare no es esperar, es _desesperanzar_


Claro que sí. desesperanzar, quitar la esperanza, por lo tanto, no esperar más o esperar algo mejor.

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=desesperanzar

¿O no?

Aún así no hay que renunciar a la gratitud.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì ma tu l'hai tradotto con "esperaba".


----------



## 0scar

"Quien espera, desespera" , y no lo acabo de inventar yo, es un dicho muy popular.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì ma tu l'hai tradotto con "esperaba".


 
Esta es la impresión que da esa frase. Quien espera y lo que espera no le llega, desespera, pero no por eso debe renunciar a agradecer.



0scar said:


> "Quien espera, desespera" , y no lo acabo de inventar yo, es un dicho muy popular.


----------



## honeyheart

La definición del diccionario:
*
disperare*
non aver più la speranza di qualcosa: 
Esempio: _i medici disperavano di salvarlo_
(WR)


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> La definición del diccionario:
> 
> *disperare*
> non aver più la speranza di qualcosa:
> Esempio: _i medici disperavano di salvarlo_
> (WR)


E la esortazione è:


> Medici, non rinunciate a ringraziarLo, anche se non siete riusciti. ...


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra un arrampicarsi sugli specchi. 
Tradurre disperare con sperar a me pare una forzatura.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra un arrampicarsi sugli specchi.
> Tradurre disperare con sperar a me pare una forzatura.


 Sí, en este caso lo es. Recuerda que "el libro religioso" con el cual esta trabajando Alessandra, tiene una fraseología _'intrépida'._


----------

